#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  нужна помощь в проверке написания

## Ярослав Ло

Доброго времени суток.
Очень нужна помощь.
Нужно проверить правильность написания слова и реальный перевод. Так как слово нанесено на кожу и возникли сомнения в правильности написания.
Поделитесь,пожалуйста своим опытом.

p.s. рисунок нанесён не на мою кожу,так что пожалуйста,воздержитесь от связанных с причинами вопросов.
Благодарю за понимание.

----------


## Юй Кан

Написанное здесь на деванагари (т.е. сама санскр. надпись) записывается лат. траслитом как *vyavasthātrayaH*, т.е. букв. — "тройная устойчивость/тройное постоянство".

Тогда как *avasthātrayaH* = "три состояния (бодрствование, снови'дение и крепкий сон)".

----------


## Ярослав Ло

то есть сама надпись написана без ошибок?

----------


## Юй Кан

> то есть сама надпись написана без ошибок?


Зависит от того, что хотели написать. : )
А так *на картинке* надпись на деванагари не соответствует данному там же транслиту. Только и всего.

----------


## Ярослав Ло

Большое спасибо за помощь)

----------


## Асуман

Я никакого различия между чтением дэванагари и транслита на картинке не вижу.
अवस्थात्रयः avasthātrayaḥ (avasthAtrayaH)
Я бы перевёл как "тот, который обладает тремя состояниями", "тот, кто подвержен трём состояниям", "у кого три состояния" и т.п. Тут слово в мужском роде.
А просто "три состояния" было бы в среднем роде - avasthātrayam.

----------


## Юй Кан

Если увеличить картинку, то должно стать очевидным, что написано там *vy*avasthātrayaH, а не avasthātrayaH. Т.е. в начале слова -- лигатура, а не просто гласная.

----------


## Асуман

> Если увеличить картинку, то должно стать очевидным, что написано там *vy*avasthātrayaH, а не avasthātrayaH. Т.е. в начале слова -- лигатура, а не просто гласная.


I'm sorry, но при увеличении картинки я ещё более уверенно читаю первый символ как "а".

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот:

----------


## Асуман

А я тоже могу картинки вставлять, вот.

----------

Юй Кан (11.07.2010)

----------


## Филиппов Алексей

Добрый вечер! Нужна помощь в правильном написании фразы"Счастье- состояние души",санскрит или тибетский.Буду очень благодарен.

----------

